# Reliability



## jdo666 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi

What are the most reliable machines out there?

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The more complex the machine, the more elements within it that can fail in time. That said, If a machine is looked after, i.e. home maintenance undertaken as advised by the manufacturer - fed good water - should last several years without major problems.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Read the forum or use the search function plenty to go through, then we won't end up with 70 new posts.


----------



## jdo666 (Jan 22, 2018)

OK Thanks


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

One answer you probably wont find is that all machines can fail at some point probably more quickly if not maintained well. In that event perhaps the most important aspect is availability of spares that either you or an engineer can fit.

Complexity is an odd area. A commercial piped in machine is likely to be more complex and have more parts in it than a machine that has a built in water tank. Those and some machines with tanks contain various levels of electronics - even more parts. When I drink coffee out I can just about remember a retailer not using a machine with timed shots also even longer ago one using a Pavoni lever machine. It's a fact that if a reasonable job is made of electronic parts they will outlast the mechanical bits that move but they wont like getting wet and will in general be rather expensive to replace. Bit like ecu's in cars etc where people have to pay way way more than they cost to make to replaces one.

John

-


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

My Expobar Brewtus was utterly dependable for five years with the exception of requiring a new vibe pump at three years. This is normal for a vibe pump.

My Vesuvius has been utterly dependable for over three years except for a pinhole leak in a waterline. Easy and cheap fix.

Both machines used daily.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jdo666 said:


> Hi
> 
> What are the most reliable machines out there?
> 
> Thanks


Any machine I own is super reliable


----------

